# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة فك التكشيرة >  سمعت اخر نكتة (ياريت الكل يشارك)

## فتى مصر

فكرة الموضوع دا يا جماعة ان كل واحد سمعت نكتة يقولها حتى لو قديمة وبايخة وهبدأ باخر نكتة سمعتها وياريت رايكم فى كل نكتة اذا كانت حلوة او وحشة او قديمة او بايخة وهكذا .

اخر نكتة 

(بيقلك مرة شيخ بيلاعب شيخ تانى بنج بونج فالشيخ يلعب ويقول للشيخ التانى خد يرد علية الشيخ التانى خذ انت يرد علية الشيخ ويقول خد يرد عليه الشيخ التانى ويقول خذ انت المهم الشيخ الاول جاب نقطة فقال( اسكروة ) الشيخ التانى رد عليه وقال الحمد لله)  ::  







فى انتظار نكتكم 
فتى مصر

----------


## sameh atiya

يا جماعه عندي فكره وعساى انى هى تعجبكم اقل حاجه عايزين نشووووووف الضحكه والابتسامه على وجه قراء واعضاء مصر وعايزينها تتحرك بس لازم الكل يشارك ... اخواني كل واحد يكتب لــنــــا نــــــــكته .. عشان نضحك ونفرفش بس بشرط انه ما تذكر اسم شخص او عائله او قبيله او حتى تقولون نكت تمس الغير .. حرصا على ارضاء الكل وساعدتهم ..  :f2:  
_____________________ 



نجار محشش ….. طار المسمار اللي يدقه من ضربة المطرقة ….. قام خذ له من كرتون المسامير مجموعة …. ورماهم …. وقال : جـــيـــبـــوه 

مدرس يسأل طلابه من الحيوان اللي يصحينا لصلاة الفجر قام طالب قال ابوي

كان هناك رجل مزارع لديه مزرعه من الجزر وكان هناك ارانب تاكله فقام المزارع 

بكسر اسنانها، وبعد مرور ايام اختفى الجزر فسال المزارع الارانب: كيف اكلتم 

الجزر بعد ان كسرت اسنانكم؟ قالت الارانب احنا ثوينا عثير يذر وثربناه هي هيهيهيه)


التاجر للبخيل : كيف تطلب شراء بدله رخيصة جداً مع أن أبنك اشترى بالامس بدله غالية ؟
.. قال البخيل : ما الغريب في ذلك ..أبني ما زال أبوه حياً ..أما أنا فيتيم :;):  

تحياتى الصقر الحزين
سامح عطيه

----------


## sameh atiya

انا هابدا واكتب واحده
محشش يقول لاخويه : انا ولدت في المستشفى 0

رد عليه : ليههو انت كنت مريض !!! خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ :Smart:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

صباح الخير
فكرتك حلوة قوى يا سامح و انا هشجعك :hey:  
خد دى
مرة واحد مسطول و تايه طلبوا منه انه يعمل سؤال فى مسابقة فكان السؤال:
اذا كان القطار يسير بسرعة 160 كم/ الساعة .. و اعلى أجر للموظف 500 جنيه اذن فكم عصفورة
على الشجرة اذا كان سعر لتر البيبسى 2 جنيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
حلها على مهلك بقى :Smart:  
اتمنى لكل اعضاء المنتدى الكرام ان يوفقوا فى حلها ان شاء الله

----------


## amak_77

و الله اجابة السؤال صعبه محتاجة واحد مسطول فعلا بس هاحاول
انت عايزة  تعرفي عدد العصافير اكيد عددهم 1000عصفورة لو الشجرة طولها 7 متر و عرضها 3 سم 
يا ريت تكون دي الإجابة الصحيحة

فكرة رائعه يا باشا و خد مني النكتة دي على الله تعجب


*مره واحد بلدياتنا ، جه يًًزوّّر فلوس ، فقال يجرب ورقة عشرين جنيه ، فراح رسمها كويس أوي ، وكتب بدال العشرين .. تمانتاشر ونزل مصر عشان يفكها ، فقال لواحد ممكن تفكهالي جنيهات ، فقله الراجل زورتها ازاي ، فبلدياتنا خاف ، و خد بعضه و رجع بلدهم و بيفكر ازاي الراجل عرف انها مزورة ، فراح يجرب يفكها من ابن عمه ، فقال لابن عمه ممكن تفكلي تمانتاشر جنيه دي جنيهات ، فقله ما فيش جنيهات فكه ، تاخد ورقتين بتسعة ..*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ازيك يا احمد amak_77
يااااااااااااااااه
و الله برافو ان انت حاولت تحل اللغز لكن للأسف طول الشجرة 6.5 متر بس
معلش بقى خيرها فى غيرها :y:

----------


## محمد علم الدين

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة 


هل تعلم ماهى قمة الصبر؟

قمة الصبر صعيدى منتظر نانسى عجرم على قناة أقرأ

----------


## amak_77

ههههههههههههههههها
جامدين يا رجالة
شوفوا دي بقى

فيه اتنين كفار ماشين 
ففي واحد عطس قال الحمد لله
راح التاني بيقولوه انت ازاي بتقول الحمد لله مش احنا كفار 

قاله اه صحيح 
استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## sameh atiya

[QUOTE=amak_77]و الله اجابة السؤال صعبه محتاجة واحد مسطول فعلا بس هاحاول
انت عايزة  تعرفي عدد العصافير اكيد عددهم 1000عصفورة لو الشجرة طولها 7 متر و عرضها 3 سم 
يا ريت تكون دي الإجابة الصحيحة

[COLOR=blue]
و الله برافو ان انت حاولت تحل اللغز لكن للأسف طول الشجرة 6.5 متر بس
معلش بقى خيرها فى غيرها
يا سلام ايه ده اللى انتوا بتقولوه ايه الحاجات دى
دى لازم يبقى طولها 9متر على فكره
شكرا على المرور
تحياتى الصقر الحزين
سامح عطيه

----------


## sameh atiya

هى فكره حلوه بس انت كنت كتبت كام نكته تفرح قلبنا بيهم
خدوا دى
كان فى مره فار كل ما يعدى من الغابه يقابله النملر ويديلوه على وشه طاخ طاخ انت ايه اللى معديك من هنا
جه تانى يوم برضوا النمر على وشه طاخ طاخ انت ايه اللى معديك من هنا عملها معاه كذا مره الفار اتضايق وراح للاسد يشكيله وقاله النمر كل ما يشوفنى يضربن على وشى ويقولى انت ايه اللى معديك من هنا راح الاسد بعت للنمر وقال للنمر ياخى اتلككله قاله ازاى قوله مثلا روح هاتلى تفاحه لو جابها حمرا اضربه وقوله انا عايزها خضراء ولو جابها خضرا اضربه وقوله عايزها حمراء النمر قاله ماشى جه الفار راح النمر قاله روح هاتلى تفاحه قاله عايزها حمرا ولا خضرا 
النمر طاخ طاخ انت ايه اللى معديك من هنا
يا رب تعجبكم
Sameh Tiger

----------


## محمد نديم

> واحد طبيب عيون قاعد مع خطيبته ، ماسك وردة في ايده وبيقول لها "شايفة الوردة دي ياحبيبتي ؟" قالت له "آه ، مالها ؟" راح باعد ايده بالوردة شوية وقال لها "طب كده شايفاها ؟" ههههههههههه



يا خلود باشا
 هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الجميل انك لافف بالوردة في كل حتة
دي نفس الوردة اللي فوق والا غيرها؟
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة
نديم

----------


## abdo sakr

*واحد خنفس اسمة محسن اتهم فى قضية قتل المهم جابولة محامى دخل المحكمة القاضى قال فتحت الجلسة قضية رقم 111 باسم محسن الدفاع اتفضل المحامى اتكلم هاى يا قاضى انت شوفت محسن وهو بيقتل القاضى قلة لأة قال طيب يلا بينا يا محسن.*

----------


## abdo sakr

*اتنين قاعدين يفشوروا على بعض فالأول بيقول تتصور بابا جاب لينا حلة وسعها 5متر التانى رد علية وقالة واية يعنى ماما جابت لينا بامية القرن طولة 3متر رد علية الأول وقالة يا لهوى وكنتم بتطبخوها فين قالة فى حلة امك..*

----------


## abdo sakr

*عيل صغير بيسال ابوة بيقولة يا بابا هية البيضة بتمشى قالة لأة هو فية بيضة بتمشى رد علية الولد وقالة اصل بسمعك تقول لماما تعليلى يا بيضة................*

----------


## أم أحمد

اهلا بيك عبدو صقر
من فضلك ابقي نزل اي نكتة في الموضوع هنا
كل الشكر لتعاونك معنا

----------


## hit_man_s

مره اتنين بلديتنا ماشين فى الشارع فالاول بيقول للتانى اللى ماشيه هناك ديه اسمها نفيسه و قالو و انت ايش عرفك يا بتاع الحريمات انت قالو ما هى مراتى

----------


## خالد الهندسة

> يا خلود باشا
>  هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الجميل انك لافف بالوردة في كل حتة
> دي نفس الوردة اللي فوق والا غيرها؟
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة
> نديم


شكرا يااستاذ محمد ، نورت ، بس فين الوردة اللي فوق ؟ مش واخد بالي  ::007::

----------


## egyption_miss

والله فكره حلوه اوي
ابن نانسي عجرم بيعيط في الفصل
المدرس ساله مالك يبني؟!
الواد قال عايز امي
راح المدرس قاله طيب اعد ساكت والنبي ما كلنا عايزيين امك وساكتين

----------


## amak_77

> والله فكره حلوه اوي
> ابن نانسي عجرم بيعيط في الفصل
> المدرس ساله مالك يبني؟!
> الواد قال عايز امي
> راح المدرس قاله طيب اعد ساكت والنبي ما كلنا عايزيين امك وساكتين


اه فعلا يا ايجيبشن لو عرفتي مكان ابنها هاتيه عشان اوديه لأمة 
صعب عليه جدا و امه صعبت عليه اكتر

----------


## بيوتي

النكت حلوه بس طويله اوي

----------


## nancy200

ههههههههههههه انا عماله اقره النكت كلها بجد حلوه اوى اوى اوى ومش قادره خلاص من كتر الضحك واعزرونى انى مهما حطيت مش حيكون قد طوال فاسمحونى 
وحبيت اشكر كل الى قائمين على الموقع وكل الى اضافه نكت واعزرونى انى لسه جديده ومحفظتش الاسامى فاشكرا ليكم كلكم

----------


## amak_77

*مرحب بيكي نانسي* 
*و ان شاء الله تكوني مبسوطة معانا*
*النكته دي كويسة ان شاء الله :*

*في تلات مجانين خلاص ميعاد خروجهم قرب فالدكتور حب يعمل اختبار اخير قبل ما يخرجوا* 

*جاب واحد و ساله مين الي كسب في ماتش الأهلي و الزمالك الي فات* 
*المجنون الاول قاله  الأهلي* 
*الدكتور قال برافو*

*جاب التاني و ساله طب مين الي انتصر في غزوة بدر* 
*المسلمين  و لا الكفار* 
*قاله لو في بدر يبقى المسلمين طبعا*

*جاب التالت و ساله ايه الي نسنتنجة من كلام اصحابك :*
*راح التالت قال نستنج ان الكفار و الزمالك هيلعبوا على التالت و الرابع*

----------


## ديدي

ههههههههه
حلوة النكتة يا اماك
تسلم ايدك

----------


## goofy2007

طيب انا عضو جديد لكن ممكن اديكم حاجه

حد فيكم يعرف في الصين بيعملوا بقشره الموز ايه؟









انزل كمان











الاجابه






















































بيرموها في الزباله ::evil::

----------


## farawlaia

الموضوع حلو جداااااااااااااااااااااا والنكت بجد تحفة
بس عندي اقتراح بسيط ياريت النكت تبعد خالص عن منطقة الدين والشيوخ واي حاجة تقرب للدين لان بجد في كام نكتة ضايقوني 

المهم انا هحاول اشغل ذاكرتي واقول على قد ما اقدر

واحد عايز يبقى رئيس جمهورية راح وزارة الداخلية راح للظابط اللي هناك وقاله: انا عايز ابقى رئيس جمهورية الظابط قاله: انتا مجنون رد عليه قاله : هوا لازم يعني؟

                       ***********************
بعد سقوط بغداد..ليثبت بوش للعالم أنه من محبي السلام دعا كل رؤساء العالم  لمباراة كرة قدم على ضفاف نهر دجلة منهم بلير والرئيس مبارك 



أثناء المباراة سقطت الكرة في الماء.. 


فنادى بوش على أحد جنود "المارينز" ليحضر الكرة من الماء 

:فرفض وقال لبوش 


لا يمكن أن أقفز ... النهر ممكن يكون مليان تماسيح و أنا عندي زوجة و أطفال عايز أربيهم 



فنادى بلير على أحد جنود "ذئاب الصحراء" ليحضر الكرة من الماء 

: فرفض وقال لبلير 


لا يمكن أن أقفز ... النهر ممكن يكون مليان تماسيح و أنا عندي زوجة و أطفال عايز أربيهم 


هنا نادى الرئيس مبارك على أحد جنوده ليحضر الكرة من الماء ..فقفز على الفور في المياه و صارع كل تماسيح دجلة و خرج سريعاً بالكرة للرئيس 


وعند خروجه جرى نحوه كل الصحفيين الرسميين لسؤاله عن سر هذه الشجاعة و الجرأة رغم وجود كل هذه التماسيح فرد و قال 

"و أنا كمان عندي زوجة و أطفال عايز أربيهم

                               *************************
بعد سقوط بغداد اعتقلو الصحاف في جوانتانمو وقبل ما يعدموه سألوه نفسك في ايه قالهم نفسي القي خطاب فراح قدام الكاميرات ووراه الحري الامريكي وقال: لقد حققنا انتصار عظيم وكل يوم في تقدم وانتصارات وهاهم الأسرى يقفون ورائي


يارب يعجبوكو وهحاول ارجع تاني

----------


## saef

لا لا لا لا لا لا  بجد نكته جامده اووووووى اوووووى وانا وصحابي اعدنا 3 شهور بندحك عليه بس يا ريت ما تحولش تكتب نكت تانيه

----------


## سارة محسن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أولاً   الحشكبـوللــي الصغـيّــر 

فى يوم من الايام اللى مطلعتلهاش شمس دخلت و احدة زى القمر مطعم شيك ومحترم وكان معاها شنطة صغيرة فيها علبة صغيرة

دخلت و قعدت .... و اقعدت تنده على المتر
بس بس بس انت يا متر -

الراجل المتر جه و هو راجل محترم ابن ناس كدة زيكوا بس الزمن جار عليه و اشتغل متر بعد ماعيلته فلست و باع عربيته و متجوزش البت شلبية اللى كان بيحبها المهم مش دة موضوعنا
قاللها : أأمري يا هانم 
قالتله : عايزة واحد سكلوب و واحد سلطة 
قالها : بس كده
قالتله : لا و كمان عايزة 2 جوز حمام و 3 كيلو كباب و فرختين
الراجل عينيه و سعت و قال بس هنعمل شغل النهاردة
و قالها : بس كل ده كتير يا هانم انتى مستنية حد ؟ 

قالتله : لا الكباب و الحمام و الفراخ للحشكبوللى الصغير
الراجل بص للسقف وقال حشكبوللي؟
المهم قالها تحت امرك
*****
الراجل مشى وعمال يفكر مين الحشكبوللي الصغير ده انا مش شايف معاها حد 
جاب الطلبات و مشى و قعد مستنى يشوف مين الحشكبوللي الصغير ده
الست قعدت تاكل فى الاسكلوب و السلطة و سابت الباقى لحد ما تخلص
الراجل قال اكيد لسه الحشكبوللى موصلش 
المهم الست خلصت و طلعت العلبة الصغيرة و قعدت تدخل الاكل جوة العلبة .. والراجل قاعد يتفرج ودماغه هتشت
الست تدخل الاكل و الاكل بيخلص و تدخل الاكل و بردة عمال يخلص وهى تتدخل الاكل و عمال يخلص
المهم الاكل خلص 
خدوا بالكوا 3 كيلو كباب و 2 جوز حمام و فرختين
و قالتلوا
بس بس بس انت يا متر -
الراجل راحلها بعد ما عينيه احوّلت وقالها : تحت امرك يا هانم 
قالتله : معلش اصل الحشكبوللي الصغير لسه ماشبعش ياريت تجبلى كمان 3 كيلو حمام و 2 جوز حمام و فرختين

المتر قالها : انا امرك تحت يا فندم...و مشى وهو بيعرج و جاب الاكل و حصل نفس اللى حصل و الست تتدخل الاكل فى العلبة و الاكل يخلص
راحت ندهتة تانى و راح الراجل قالها : اكيد الحشكبوللى لسه مشبعش اصل انا عارفة طفس 
قالتله : وانت تعرفوا منين دة محدش شافوا قبل كدة امشى يلاّ هاتلى 2 دستة جاتوة و فرووت سلات و 3 ام على علشان الحشكبوللى الصغير عايز يحلّي
*****
الراجل مشى و هو بيدعى على نفسه و يلعن اليوم اللى اتولد فيه وقال عليّا الطلاق من البت شلبية اللى ماتجوزتهاش ما انتى ماشية قبل ماعرف العلبة دي فيها ايه
و جاب الحاجة والست طبعا قعدت تدخل الاكل العلبة لحد ما الاكل خلص و ندهت المتر و قالتله : الحمام فين عايزة اغسل ايدى 
الراجل ورّاها الحمام و قال بس فرصة افتح العلبة واشوف فيها ايه
المهم مكدّبش خبر و اول ما الست راحت الحمام راح يفتح العلبة
بيفتــــــــــــح العلبة و بص فيها 
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
لقى حشكبوللــــــــــــــي صغيّر ......
*****

ثانياً   شوية نكت يا رب تعجبكوا
مرة واحد مسطول قاعد يفكر مع نفسه ويقول "جمبرى فى الطبق؟ لا لا ارنب فى الجردل؟ برضه لا مش دى استكوزا فى البانيو؟ يوووة برضه مش دى، انا هتصل اعرف من الدكتور احسن." راح اتصل بيه وساله "يا دكتور انا عندى ايه؟" قال له "انا قولت لك ميت مرة انت عندك سرطان فى الحوض"



واحد غبي جاله عقد عمل فى الكويت، يوم السفر قاعد فى المطار فالمذيع الداخلى بيقول : "على ركاب الرحله 770 المتوجهه الى الكويت التواجد بصاله الدخول"، "النداء الاخير لركاب الرحله 770 المتوجهه الى الكويت التواجد بصاله الدخول." فموظف المطار بيقوله "رحله الكويت هتطلع يا أستاذ" ، فيرد عليه ويقوله : "يا عم دول طالعين رحله .. انا طالع شغل."




واحد غبى قوى حكموا عليه بالاعدام.. بعد ما علقوه فى المشنقه قعد يشاور ويخبط بأيده ورجليه ففكروه عاوز يقول حاجه مهمه.. ففكوه ونزلوه بسرعه.... فبص لهم وقال: ياجزم كنت هتخنق



واحد راح يشتري عربية .لقى كل العربيات غالية عليه.بعدين لقى عربية قديمة و عليها تراب كتير بس سعرها مناسب.صاحب المحل قال له العربية دي فيها ميزة هايلة.بص كدة ..وقام مسح بإيده التراب اللي عليها قام طلع منها عفريت .قال له :شبيك لبيك تطلب إيه؟ قال له هات شاي للبيه حالاً..في لحظة كانت كباية الشاي قدام الراجل .قام اشترى العربية فوراً و ساقها و طلع بيها على حتة أرض فاضية و قام نزل و مسح التراب اللي علي العربية. قام طلع له العفريت. قاله عايزك تبني لي هنا قصر كبير فيه جنينة و حمام سباحة و ملعب تنس و..... قام العفريت قال حيلك حيلك إنت فهمت غلط .. أنا شاي و قهوة بس



مرة اتنين اصحاب بيقولو ابعض تصدق انا الخدام بتاعى غبى اوى فالتانى قالوه لا ده انا الخدام بتاعى اغبى فقالوه الاولانى تعالى نشوف فجه الاول ونادى الخدام بتاعه وقالوه خد الربع جنيه ده وروح اشترى ليه عربيه مرسيدس واليانى نادى الخدام بتاعه وقالوه روح النادى وشوفنى هناك ولا لآ فراحوا الخدامين و اتقبلو فى السكه فواحد منهم قال للتانى تصدق الراجل اللى انا بشتغل عنده غبى اوى تصور بعتنى اشتريله عربيه و ما يعرفش ان انهارده الحد والمحلات قافلة فالتانى قاله لا ده انا بشتغل عند واح اغبى من بتاعك تصور بعتنى النادى اشوفه هناك يعنى مش قادر يرفع سماعة التليفون و يسأل على نفسه

 شكراً جداً يا جماعة علي فكرة أنا كمان عضوه جديدة كتبت موضوعين بس يا ريت تزوروهم
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...d=1#post600679
اللي هوه قصة الجميلة والمسلم
والثانيhttp://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...673#post607673
 :f:

----------


## melo

اتنين مساطيل طينة طلبت معاهم ان اول واحد هيعدى من الشارع يقطعوا رقبته ويلعبوا بيها كورة فلقوا واحد معدى من الشارع اتارية مسطول اكتر منهم المهم وقفوه وقالوله احنا طلبت معانا نطير رقبتك ونلعب بيها كورة راح مطلع سكينة وضربها فى دماغه وقالهم دا انا افسيها قبل ما تلعبوا بيها 


  مرة تنين بيحششو حنب الهرم واحد فيهوم قال يااااااااااااااه اهو الهرم دا اتبنا في 3000 الاف سنة التانى قالو ليه الاول قالوه اصلى كل ما كانو بيرصو حجر كانت الحكومة تكبس عليهم 

مره إتنين مساطيل قاعدين بيحششوا فواحد قال لصاحبه لو البوليس طب هنعمل ايه؟؟ اول واحد قال هحط دماغي في الطفايه وهعمل ان انا سيجاره مطفيه .. والتاني قال انا هرمي نفسي من البلاكونه على ان انا سيجاره واحد رماها.. فا البوليس جه اول واحد حط راسه في الطفايه على انه سيجاره مطفيه والتاني رما نفسه من البلكونه على ان واحد حدف سيجاره فمسطول تالت معدي فا بيبص لفوق ام قايل إحرقونا بقى احرقونا 


محشش يقول لصاحبو الساعه كم قال صاحبو 10:10 المحشش قال يا اخي قول 20 وخلاص


واحد مسطول رجع البيت متأخر وعايز يفتح الباب عمال يحاول يفتح مش عارف ..ابنه بص من الشباك وبيقول له احدف لك المفتاح يا بابا ...قال له ..انا معايا المفتاح يا ابنى احدفلى الخرم 



 محشش سأل الإمام : تنفع الصلاة من غير وضوء. قال له لأ . رد المحشش : واللي جربها و نفعت معاه 



واحد سكران فتح التلاجه وبص للجلي ...وجده بيرتعش :قالوه متخفش متخفش هاخد عصير

----------


## باسم عابدين

ممكن اشارك معاكم 
مرة واحد عندة عربية صغيرة و بعدين عمل حادث مع عربية كبيرة و فخمة فقولة صاحب العربية الفخمة مش تفتح يا اعمي و لا علشلن عربيتك صغيرة فقولة صاحب العربية الصغيرة دي صغيرة بس فيها عفريت و راح فرك العربية طلع العفريت قالة هات 2 شاي راح جايب 2 شاي قالة شفت صاحب العربية الكبيرة قالة تبدل قالة ماشي صاحبنا خد العربية الصغيرة و راح فرك العربية و قال للعفريت انا عايز فلوس كتير و دهب و جواهر رلاد علية العفريت و قالة حيلك يا عم انا بتاع شاي بس .....

----------


## THE MASK

الله ينور

----------


## noha5000

اقولكم نكته حلوه حلوه 

مره كان فى عفريت لزقه قراه قران ما طلعش عمله زار ما طلعش قالو نروح بيت جديد 

لقوه واقف جمب عربية العفش تانى يوم وفرحان وقاعد يقول 


هييييييييييييييه

ها نروح بيت جديد 


يارب تعجبكم وما تكنش رخمه

----------


## همســـة حب

انا عضوة جديدة وحاشترك معاكوا
واحدة راحت بابنها للدكتور قالتله يا دكتور ابنى عيان مبيكلش خالص وانا مش عارفة اعمله ايه   رد الدكتور:هو بيفطر ايه؟ قالت :5اطباق فول و10 ارغافة عيش و4 حتت جبنة  قالها : والغداء؟ قاللت :مبيكلش غير 4 فرخات وصينية بطاطس وحلتين مكرونة  قالهاالدكتور: طب والعشاء ميمكن فيه الازمة؟ قاتله : اصمله عليه ياخويا بياكل 20 بيضة و40 بسكوته و10 شوكولاته....ايه رايك يا دكتور؟  رد الركتور: يا عين امه ده حياكل الدكتور امه

----------


## همســـة حب

انا عضوة جديدة وحاشترك معاكوا
واحدة راحت بابنها للدكتور قالتله يا دكتور ابنى عيان مبيكلش خالص وانا مش عارفة اعمله ايه   رد الدكتور:هو بيفطر ايه؟ قالت :5اطباق فول و10 ارغافة عيش و4 حتت جبنة  قالها : والغداء؟ قاللت :مبيكلش غير 4 فرخات وصينية بطاطس وحلتين مكرونة  قالهاالدكتور: طب والعشاء ميمكن فيه الازمة؟ قاتله : اصمله عليه ياخويا بياكل 20 بيضة و40 بسكوته و10 شوكولاته...ايه رايك يا دكتور؟  رد الركتور: يا عين امه ده حياكل الدكتور امه  :hey:

----------


## lover_jak

يا جمااااااااااااااااااااااعة

الضحك مطلوب بل وضرورى 

بس فى حاجة 


رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يمزح ولكن لا يقول إلا صدقا

وقال برضه

شر الناس من يضحك الناس بالكذب


بس يوصل الأمر لقلب الإسلام كفر لا
صعبه قوى بجد






> واحدة تانية بايخة مني
> 
> حسني مبارك جمع البابا و شيخ الازهر في مؤتمر
> وقالهم 
> 
> 
> ****
> 
> انت كدة اسلمت
> ...


يا أم دودى أنا ما قلتش كده إلا لأنى خايف عليكى بجد 

النكتة دى معناها ان الواحد لما يكفر بالله يدخل الاسلام

معروف طبعا المقصود بالله الأولانى السيد المسيح

فهل هو إله؟



عموما



ده رأى


وأتمنى انك ما تعاملينيش على انى عدو أنا أخوكى


وفى النهاية أنتى سيدة قرارك

----------


## lover_jak

وده




> محشش سأل الإمام : تنفع الصلاة من غير وضوء. قال له لأ . رد المحشش : واللي جربها و نفعت معاه



ده معناه كبير قوى 

بقى اللى بيصلوا محششين


وكمان بيألف على ربنا ويقول نفع

جربت ونفع



فى تااااانى كتير بس مش عاوزكم تزعلوا منى 

عاوز بس الواحد يفكر فى النكتة قبل ما يقولها

----------


## loooozaaaa

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههه موتونى من الضحك

----------


## برنسيسة مصر

انا هااقولكم نكته حلوه
مره واحد صعيدي بيموووووووت في المش والجبنه القديمه ففتح اول زلعه ومسماشي وطبعا الشيطان بياكل معاه وخلصها
فتح التانيه وبرضه ماقالشي بسم الله وطبعا الشيطان معاه وخلصها
جه يفتح التالته لقى الشيطان بيقوله ياخي سمي بقى حرقت قلبي الهي يحرق قلبك يخرب بيتك

----------


## برنسيسة مصر

انا هااقولكم نكته حلوه
مره واحد صعيدي بيموووووووت في المش والجبنه القديمه ففتح اول زلعه ومسماشي وطبعا الشيطان بياكل معاه وخلصها
فتح التانيه وبرضه ماقالشي بسم الله وطبعا الشيطان معاه وخلصها
جه يفتح التالته لقى الشيطان بيقوله ياخي سمي بقى حرقت قلبي الهي يحرق قلبك يخرب بيتك

----------


## إحساس مرهف

حلوة الفكرة دي يا جماعة
و مشاركة مني
مرة واحد واقف في الشارع بيتكلم في الموبيل و عمال يقول
" بس دوري بس....دوري كويس..."
قام واحد معدي استغرب فاخد منه الموبيل فلقاه بيقول
"الهاتف الذي طلبتة غير موجود بالخدمة....؟!!!! "

مرة واحد بيقول لصحبه "مراتك مشية مع الكهربائي "
راح صحبه قال له" ده لا كهربائي و لا بيفهم حاجة في الكهربا....!!!"

----------


## kitten

اليسا وهيفاء وهبي ونانسي عجرم راكبين قطر 
وبيكلموا عن فارس أحلامهم . إليسا قالت : نفسي 
أتجوز ضابط هيفا قالت : نفسي أتجوز صيني نانسي 
قالت : نفسي أتجوز لاعب كرة مشهور سمعهم واحد 
متطفل دخل عليهم وقالهم معاكوا العقيد شونج 
يونج الشهير بأبوتريكة

----------


## إحساس مرهف

يا جماعة:
مرة واحد صعيدي بيقول لصاحبه لو قلت لي القفص ده فيه ايه حديك منه منجايتين؟
قاله صاحبة: جوافة.....؟؟!!!!

----------


## loooozaaaa

مره واحد اسمه محمدين وهو ماشي اتخبط في عمود كل محمد راح في حته

----------


## برنسيسة مصر

مره واحد بلدياتنا بيموت في المش والجبنه الحادقه دخل بيته وفتح اول زلعه واكلها كلها من غير مايسمي وطبعا الشيطان بيكل معاه
فتح التانيه وهوب برضه من غير مايسمي الله وطبعا الشيطان معاه
جه يفتح التالته لقى الشيطان بيقوله وحياة ابوك تسمي قطعت نفسي الهي ربنا يقطع نفسك
يلا يارب تعجبكم ياولاد

----------


## loooozaaaa

ههههههههههههههههههه 
حلوه يابرنسيس تسلم ايد..........................
مره واحد بلديتنا عاوز يتعلم  اجليزى  راح جاب مدرسين قد كده مدرس داخل ومدرس خارج ومش فيه حاجه جايبه نتيجه معاه راح صاحبه قاله احسن حل اتجوز واحده اجنبيه المهم في الصباحيه رايحيين يباركوا له فتحت لهم قالوا لها (فلان موجود)قالت لهم اقوله مين يابوى
                          يارب تحوذ على اعجابكم

----------


## برنسيسة مصر

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه
يالوزه
مره واحد صعيدي زعلان مش لاقي شغل خالص
صحابه قالوله روح سافر فرنسا واشتغل هناك قالهم مش بعرف اتكلم فرنساوي قالوله مش مهم كل كلمه تتكلمها زود عليها حرف( (اوو))((eau))
المهم سافر فعلا
وبعدين راح مطعم فالمضيفه بتقوله تاكل ايه ((بالفرنساوي))
قالها رزووا  وملخيووا  ولحموو
قالتلوا باردون
قالها لاه سخنووا
يارب تعجبكم

----------


## loooozaaaa

اسمعوا دي واحده عندها 80 سنه عرفت ان ملك الموت بياخد الكبار في السن 
فراحت اشترت مصاصه وشوكولاته وحاجات حلوه وقعدت قال يعنى نونو............. فجالها قالها انتى بتعملى ايه  قالت له باكل هم قالها طب يالا نروح باى........
                                   استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## lover_jak

ينفع كده يا لوزة؟؟؟؟؟


الكلام ده يرضى ربنا ولا يغضبه؟

حتى ملك الموت بنتريق عليه

----------


## kitten

مرة واحدة هي و ابنها الصغير جيين يركبوا الاوتوبيس فالسواق بصلهم و قال: ايه الواد القرد دة؟ المهم الست زعلت جدا و ركبت الاتوبيس فالراجل اللي جنبها بيقولها :شكلك زعلان من حاجة..قالتله :السواق ده اهانني اهانة جامدة فالراجل قالها : وانت ازاي ما ردتيش عليه؟  الست الدم غلي في عروقها و قالتله:ايوة فعلا انا لازم اروح ارد عليه..قالها طب روحي و هاتي عنك القرد بتاعك

----------


## medo_raya

thank you ya man

----------


## loooozaaaa

مره واحده حامل ابنها بيسألها مين الفى بطنك ده ياماما قالت له  اخوك  قالها  بتحبيه  قالت له طبعا قالها امال  كلتيه ليه.............

----------


## loooozaaaa

واحد دخل جنينة الحيوانات ودخّل راسه في قفص الاسد، الحارس جري عليه وقاله انت بتعمل ايه يا مجنون ؟؟؟؟ قاله : ايه يابا .. يعني هناكله 


واحد غبى عنده ارق ومش عارف ينام....قال له صاحبه عندي لك طريقة للنوم مؤكدة...عد من واحد الى 500 .......... فمكدبش خبر... وأول ما الدنيا ليلت راح للسرير وبدأ يعد .. واحد .. اثنين .. ولما وصـل للــــ 199 ... جـاه النوم … راح قـيام بسرعة وغـسـل وشه ورجــع للـسـريـر يـكـمـل الـعـد 





مضيفة طيارة بتسأل راكب ... تحب انزل لك عشاء كامل ؟؟؟؟ رد عليها : ليه هو كامل مش حيتعشى!!!



واحد قتل حماته وفى القسم الظابط بيسأله اسمك ايه؟ قال له: اكتب فاعل خير .... انا مش بحب التفاخر 

واحد راح حديقه الحيوان بص للنسر وقال نفسى اعرف الحكومة بتختم بيك إزاى 

حرامي خبطتة عربيه ... قالوا له ما أخدتش النمرة ليه ؟؟؟؟؟ قال لهم اصلها كانت ممسوكة بمسامير 

واحد غبى شاف قشرة موزه على الأرض فقال يييه هاتزحلق تانى 

مره واحد كان ماشي في الشارع بيقول حماتي حماتي.... واحد معدي بيقوله مالها حماتك؟؟ قال له الحمار رفسها ماتت ، قاله كل الناس دي جاية تعزي في حماتك؟؟ قاله لأ دول جايين يشتروا الحمار 

واحد اشترى طبق دش ، اكبر حجم وحطه فوق السطوح.. وعلشان خايف عليه من السرقه نزل قال للحته كلها أن فيه كلب كبير جدا فوق السطوح ، فاتنين من اهل الحته خادهم الفضول .. فواحد بيقول للتاني تقدر تطلع تشوف الكلب قاله أيوه أقدر أنا مش بخاف... فطلع الراجل وشوية نزل يجري ... صاحبه بيقوله شفت الكلب قاله لا شفت الطبق اللى بياكل فيه 



واحد جاله جواب ومكتوب في اخره ..... صندوق البريد ص.ب 44 ....... الراجل مفهمش يعني إيه ؟ سأل واحد تاني قال له ....يأخي بيقولك عايز صندل بني مقاس 44 



واحد غبى قوى حكموا عليه بالاعدام.. بعد ما علقوه فى المشنقه قعد يشاور ويخبط بأيده ورجليه ففكروه عاوز يقول حاجه مهمه.. ففكوه ونزلوه بسرعه...... فبص لهم وقال: ياجزم كنت هتخنق

----------


## فاتنة الجمال

السلام عليكم انا جديدة فى المنتدى وهبدأ كلامى بالنكت..............................
*مرة واحد قروى نزل يركب تاكسى هو و مراته جعلها تجلس جنب السواق ليه.....؟علشان السواق ما يشوفها بالمرايا
*مرة واحد حب يعمل ليله حمرة ...ولع فى الشقة 
اتمنى يكونو عجبوكم

----------


## taro2a1

*مرة اثنين شيوخ بيلعبوا كرة الكرة فست راحوا يتوضوا

ههههههههههههه*

----------


## م.محمد ذهني

> *مرة اثنين شيوخ بيلعبوا كرة الكرة فست راحوا يتوضوا
> 
> ههههههههههههه*


لا داعي للنكت على الشيوخ و العلماء أخي العزيز، لأن الوضوء للمسلمين كلهم و ليس الوضوء و الصلاة حكرا على الشيوخ،
هذه نصيحة من أخ ليس أكثر.

----------


## توكال

والله لي زمن لم اضحك من قلبي كده بجد نكت كلها حلوه تسلم اديكم انا مش بعرف اقول نكت بس هحاول
جماعة مساطيل مكسلين يقولوا النكت قالوا احسن حاجة نرقمهم وبدأوا يقولوا النكت الاول قال 1 فيضحكوا وغيره يقول6 يضحكوا المهم واحد قال 12 واحد فيهم فضل يضحك كتير اوي بيسأله ايه بيضحكك اوي كده قالهم اصلوا اول مرة اسمعها   
بايخة مش كده

----------

